# User names ?



## mtlogcabin

I am curious what is behind some of the user names and initials used by the members here and why we chose them. I can figure out some such as fatboy, 88 twin and lowrider are Harley owners :idea: . FM William Burns I did not know was a Jim Carry character on SNL. JAR a former Marine excuse me no such thing as a former Marine  

Mine, my wife and I lived in a 16' x 16' log cabin ( so did Ted Kazyzinsky)     with no electric, running water or indoor plumbing for 4 years before we started to build our home.

So conarb, peach, Coug Dad, packsaddle and all the rest is there a reason for the user name :?:


----------



## conarb

Re: User names ?

MLC:

I was constructionarbitrator on the old ICBO Bulletin Board, some called me conarb for short, others called me worse, so upon coming here I took the shortened conarb name.  At the time I Joined the old ICBO site I was actively conducting arbitration hearings for the Contractors State License Board, I don't do that anymore, but the name seems to have stuck. 

On another site years ago I used 8131 Mike, which were the tail numbers of my airplane, that got shortened to 8131, there was a new site opened there and I changed my name, lots of people objected saying I would always be 8131 to them, so I decided to stay with my old name here.


----------



## jpranch

Re: User names ?

Ok, I'll start this one out. jpranch= The letter of my frist name and letter of my wifes first name + ranch. May not mean much to anybody else but a lot to us. Come summer we will be married 28 years.   

Our brand is the Mill iron-4 for anybody that wants to look it up in the Wyoming brand book.


----------



## packsaddle

Re: User names ?

I used to live near Packsaddle Mountain.

http://www.texasescapes.com/TRIPS/Packs ... -Texas.htm


----------



## Uncle Bob

Re: User names ?

I got my user name from the builder’s supervisors and contractors; when I was a building inspector at my last job.  We had several major home builders; who hired college graduates as supervisors; with no construction knowledge, and they would call in inspection requests without punching the homes.  I was doing an average of 5 to 6 framing re-inspections on each house; and, got tired of punching their houses for them.

I made up a list of most common violations; and handed it out to the builder’s supervisors; and told them that I would be willing to do a walk through with them and show them how to punch the frame (no charge; prior to the formal framing inspection) if they wanted to cut down on the re-inspections.  Most just threw the list in the trash; but, a few new supervisors took me up on the offer.  A few months later; I had my first frame inspection pass the first time with no violations.  Other homes of these supervisor’s were passing on the 2nd and 3rd inspection; and it caught on.

I later found out; that among themselves they were referring to me as Uncle Bob, when a new supervisor asked me if I was Uncle Bob; and that the other supervisors sent him to meet me.  He told me that the builder was sending new hires to my AHJ for a couple of weeks for training (I was wondering why I kept seeing new faces coming and going); and that the other supervisors told him that I was Uncle Bob.  He asked me for a punch list, and if I would walk him through a couple of frames.  I was delighted.  It wasn’t long before several of the sub-contractor’s men were calling me Uncle Bob.

I like to think it was because I was always trying to be helpful; yet firm; but, it was probably because I was a fussy old fart.

So, when I first posted on the old ICC BB; I put Uncle Bob down as my user name; and I kept it when I came here.

Uncle Bob


----------



## texas transplant

Re: User names ?

Mine is simple.   Always wanted to move south from the Midwest and Texas was the top of the list.   Hence Texas Transplant


----------



## jar546

Re: User names ?

Things are not always as they appear.

I spent 6 years in the Marine Corps as a "jarhead" , However:

JAR= Jeffrey Anthony Remas

546= My Paramedic Number as I spent almost 20 years working part time as a paramedic


----------



## chris kennedy

Re: User names ?



			
				jar546 said:
			
		

> Things are not always as they appear.


Many times they are. Chris Kennedy is the name that appears on my drive license. Around the office they call me 'Chris Code'. I don't use that as it makes me sound like the expert I'm not. Here at home I'm known as 'Butthead'. I don't use that because it sounds like I have a butt for a head.


----------



## fatboy

Re: User names ?

Well, FWIW, MT nailed it.......fatboy has nothing to do with my girth, I ride a 97 HD Fatboy that I'm rather fond of. Don't get to ride it nearly enough though.


----------



## vegas paul

Re: User names ?

Well, mine is obvious, if not necessarily very original.  HOWEVER, mine will be changed/modified soon!  Due to the impending relocation of me and my family to another state (and another job!), my current user name won't make much sense.

I'll let you know when it's official, and maybe solicit suggestions for changes.


----------



## brudgers

Re: User names ?



			
				vegas paul said:
			
		

> Well, mine is obvious, if not necessarily very original.  HOWEVER, mine will be changed/modified soon!  Due to the impending relocation of me and my family to another state (and another job!), my current user name won't make much sense.I'll let you know when it's official, and maybe solicit suggestions for changes.


You'll lose street cred if you stop being "Vegas."


----------



## jar546

Re: User names ?



			
				fatboy said:
			
		

> Well, FWIW, MT nailed it.......fatboy has nothing to do with my girth, I ride a 97 HD Fatboy that I'm rather fond of. Don't get to ride it nearly enough though.


You had me fooled, By your avatar and name I thought you were a fat due who drove a suzuki :?


----------



## jar546

Re: User names ?



			
				vegas paul said:
			
		

> Well, mine is obvious, if not necessarily very original.  HOWEVER, mine will be changed/modified soon!  Due to the impending relocation of me and my family to another state (and another job!), my current user name won't make much sense.I'll let you know when it's official, and maybe solicit suggestions for changes.


"The Plan Reviewer Formerly Known As Vegas Paul"

Is that too long?


----------



## brudgers

Re: User names ?



			
				jar546 said:
			
		

> vegas paul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, mine is obvious, if not necessarily very original.  HOWEVER, mine will be changed/modified soon!  Due to the impending relocation of me and my family to another state (and another job!), my current user name won't make much sense.I'll let you know when it's official, and maybe solicit suggestions for changes.
Click to expand...

"The Plan Reviewer Formerly Known As Vegas Paul"

Is that too long?

"COFKAVP" has a nice ring.


----------



## jar546

Re: User names ?

Yeah, we know what it means but you just took the Vegas out of Vegas Paul


----------



## LGreene

Re: User names ?

Mine's not too exciting...L for Lori is a holdover from when I started in the door and hardware industry over 20 years ago and the contractors didn't want to deal with a "girl" (they got over it).  My last name is Greene, and AHC is for Architectural Hardware Consultant which is one of my certifications along with CDC (Certified Door Consultant), CCPR (Certified Construction Product Representative), and FDAI (Fire Door Assembly Inspector).


----------



## LGreene

Re: User names ?



			
				LGreene said:
			
		

> Mine's not too exciting...L for Lori is a holdover from when I started in the door and hardware industry over 20 years ago and the contractors didn't want to deal with a "girl" (they got over it).  My last name is Greene, and AHC is for Architectural Hardware Consultant which is one of my certifications along with CDC (Certified Door Consultant), CCPR (Certified Construction Product Representative), and FDAI (Fire Door Assembly Inspector).


And I'm a loser because I failed to notice that I didn't include "AHC" in my user name on this board like I usually do!  Maybe I should change my user name.


----------



## FM William Burns

Re: User names ?

Just for accuracy, FMWB was the actual character’s name in the old comedy show In Living Color.  I used this after being FOIA’ed four times by NAHB after the residential sprinkler passage in Minnesota.  I used my real name (hence the FOIA's) and then my email handle on the old BB prior to choosing to use FMWB, since using it was a method of laughing at the attempts of the NAHB to find fault with my ability to be in Minnesota.  Since every picture tells a story..........enjoy my previous web link later updated to the newer one in my profile:


----------



## brudgers

Re: User names ?



			
				jar546 said:
			
		

> Yeah, we know what it means but you just took the Vegas out of Vegas Paul


You can take the Paul out Vegas, but...


----------



## D a v e W

Re: User names ?

FM       you get the amuzement prize  :lol:

And since I cannot compete with that, mine is simple. Use DaveW on the old ICBO board as well and just kept it.

Lets all enjoy the interesting post from the one that just might have to much time on there hands  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  Gotta love it !! I do  :mrgreen:


----------



## jpranch

Re: User names ?

Paul, NEVER loose the Vegas! I like it. Board names mean something. Not so much to some and quite a bit to others.


----------



## fatboy

Re: User names ?

Yeah, if I remember right, Uncle Bob got bumped off the old board, or for some reason thought he had to change his screen name, and after some prompting he went back to Uncle Bob...............Am I remembering this right UB?

Anyway, VP, if you do, let us know, and I'm sure you will. You can change...... greg/hub/dcisnpect can attest to that. I think we all can recognize each others style and opinions.

Good luck in your new venue.


----------



## pyrguy

Re: User names ?

When we moved into our house in '96 we thought we would raise Great Pyrenees (pyr for short) dogs. When I signed onto the GP BB I tried pyrguy. It was available and it stuck.

The raising dog thing didn't work out. Big dogs can have hip issues and our girl was borderline (we got the report after the litter was on the way) So after the first litter of 10 (forty pound at 12 weeks) we stopped.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Re: User names ?

Fatboy,

You have a good memory.  Reminds me of what a great webmaster we had on the old BB.  I had signed out and couldn't get back.  I came back with a new name; which I really didn't like; and, asked the webmaster to help me out.  He got me back on with my Uncle Bob user name.  He was good to us; and I do miss him.  I had forgotten all about that.

Thanks for the memory,

Uncle Bob


----------



## Daddy-0-

Re: User names ?

My eight year old daughter calls me Daddy-oooooo- . It is just a nickname that stuck. My profile is also confusing because I live in Powhatan but work for a neighboring county.


----------



## FM William Burns

Re: User names ?

Paul,

Maybe....... A.K.A. Vegas Paul


----------



## mtlogcabin

Re: User names ?

Or F.K.A Vegas Paul


----------



## RickAstoria

Re: User names ?

As for me, I carried the name over from the old BB on ICC website for continuity and for others to recognize me.

Basically, my first Name and the city I'm in.


----------



## JBI

Re: User names ?

Some might remember when I first joined the old BB as 'jdrobysh', from my yahoo screen name. People were abbreviating it strange ways, so I made the switch to my actual name. Not terribly creative, but also shows I have nothing to hide... at least not about Codes.   

My profile location is where I work and 50 miles from home, 5 town lines and one county line removed. Commuting sucks, but the pay is OK and the ride starts in farm country, ends in farm country and is all highway in between with no major traffic issues. I barely go far enough south to begin getting into 'bedroom community land'. Southern Orange County on down is a commuters nightmare.

RickA - We'd recognize your posts regardless of what name you used!  :lol:

Anybody got the 'skinny' on where 'kilitact' comes from? There's got to be a good story there...


----------



## Builder Bob

Re: User names ?

Builder Bob --

Sick attempt at humor -

Based upon the children's story of a (insert occupation: contractor/architect/engineer/designer) who learns as he goes......... :shock:


----------



## jim baird

Re: User names ?

mt, if I remember correctly Kacinzki's cabin was only 12'X16', small enough that they put it on a truck and hauled it somewhere for use as evidence.

Glad to know you endured your tenure without contracting the cabin fever that got to Ted.


----------



## Coug Dad

Re: User names ?

My money and my daughter went to Washington State University.  GO COUGS!  I went to school in Chicago so I am a Coug Dad, but not a Coug.


----------



## Coug Dad

Re: User names ?

Maybe Vegas Paul can franchise his name like TV shows such as CSI do.  We could have Phoenix Paul, Miami Paul, Detroit Paul etc.


----------



## vegas paul

Re: User names ?

Coug Dad...



			
				Coug Dad said:
			
		

> Maybe Vegas Paul can franchise his name like TV shows such as CSI do. We could have Phoenix Paul, Miami Paul, Detroit Paul etc.


I'd hate for anyone to get cancelled after 9 weeks though...


----------



## TJacobs

Re: User names ?

Mine is pretty obvious, T is for Thomas, Tom, Tommy or Tommie...I've been called other things but I'll let you use your imagination.  Like JD I have nothing to hide and strive to stay that way.  Same user name as the old board.


----------



## rktect 1

Re: User names ?

I just typed in some letters and a number.


----------



## raider1

Re: User names ?

Hello, My name is Chris and I'm a Raiders fan.

Chris


----------



## Mule

Re: User names ?

In the early 90's, a group of city workers started playing basketball at lunch for some exercise. I’m 6’5” 250 lbs so I was the guy underneath. One of my coworkers thought he was bigger than he was and was always trying to “muscle” me. I nicknamed him Banty Rooster and he nicknamed me Gray Headed Mule because of my gray hair and me being stubborn underneath. A lot of times I was called Mule for short and it has stuck.


----------



## georgia plans exam

Re: User names ?

I was georgia plans examiner on the ICC site. When I tried to register for this site under that name it contained too many characters so I shortend examiner to exam.

GPE


----------



## Pcinspector1

Re: User names ?

Pc- City I work for

inspector- What I try to do

1- I'am it, no others here doing inspections or code enforcement

There was a builder that said "Permit!, I don't need no @#*% permit!"

Translation: "Badges, I don't need no stinkin Badges" from a Humprey Bogart movie.


----------



## Coug Dad

Re: User names ?

wasn't the badges quote from Cheech and Chong?


----------



## High Desert

Re: User names ?

Central Oregon is the "high desert" region of the state. Junipers, Ponderosa Pine, 3,000 foot elevation.

the "stinkin' badges" quote was from "The Treasure of the Sierra Madre" movie. That's what the bandits said before they killed Humphrey Bogart.


----------



## JBI

Re: User names ?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stinking_badges

Bogart movie would not have been my first guess...


----------



## FredK

Re: User names ?

Well the name fits.  Been Fred all my life and see no reason to change it now.


----------



## cboboggs

Re: User names ?

cbo - one of my certs

boggs - my last name


----------



## Pcinspector1

Re: User names ?

JD,

You caught me with my modified version, dang internet!!     :lol:

I think I'll change to a James Cagne movie quote! "you'll never get me you dirty coppers!!

I saw purple primer today!! "Ya baby" it was "shag-a-delic baby"


----------



## vegas paul

Re: User names ?

The "stinkin' badges" line was also used in Blazing Saddles (as a tribute to the Treasure of the Sierra Madre).


----------



## RickAstoria

Re: User names ?



			
				John Drobysh said:
			
		

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stinking_badgesBogart movie would not have been my first guess...


I like to echo your prior question:

Where does the name 'Kilitact' come from?


----------



## fatboy

Re: User names ?

"Not terribly creative, but also shows I have nothing to hide... at least not about Codes"

I can't use my real name, I'm in the witness protection program..........


----------



## JBI

Re: User names ?

fb - Just tell us the one they gave you.  :lol:


----------



## High Desert

Re: User names ?

Henry Hill?


----------



## JBI

Re: User names ?

Harley Davidson?


----------



## mn joe

Re: User names ?

mn joe = Joe from Minnesota


----------



## High Desert

Re: User names ?

Actual quote from the bandit with the gold tooth in "Treasure of the Sierra Madre."

'Badges? We ain't got no badges. We don't need no badges! I don't have to show you any stinkin' badges!'


----------



## brudgers

Re: User names ?

"brudgers" - follow this link.


----------



## JBI

Re: User names ?

Cute Ben. Only now, the 'stupid people' who followed your link not only know who you are, but where to find you... :roll:

Didn't work with 'Kilitact' though...


----------



## Alias

Re: User names ?

Way back in my beginning forays into the wonderful worldwide web, I joined a mailing list for fans of the tv show Xena at my then hubby's urging.  Well, trying to stay anonymous, I used Alias and it has stuck.  I was also on the old SBCCI BB as Alias.

The origin of the moniker comes from a character in the movie 'Pat Garrett and Billy the Kid' that starred Kris Kristofferson, James Coburn, and Bob Dylan as Alias.

http://movies.nytimes.com/movie/37399/P ... d/overview

As I have lived in the west a majority of my adult life and have seen Bob Dylan live in concert, it seemed appropriate.

Sue, UBC, CBC, IBC, CMC


----------



## fw.

Re: User names ?

Just my first and last initials, had it on the old Bulletin Board too.


----------



## brudgers

Re: User names ?



			
				John Drobysh said:
			
		

> Cute Ben. Only now, the 'stupid people' who followed your link not only know who you are, but where to find you... :rollidn't work with 'Kilitact' though...


If someone who wanted to find me didn't start in that way, they'd probably slip and fall to their death in a puddle of their own drool.


----------



## RickAstoria

Re: User names ?

Yes Ben, already knew from your website.


----------



## beach

Re: User names ?

Mine is obvious......


----------



## beach

Re: User names ?

My guess is that Peach is from Georgia?


----------



## FyrBldgGuy

Re: User names ?

A few years ago I was naive enough to believe that working at the state level was a good idea.  So I took a job as the Chief of Fire Safety for a state.  They promoted me to a level where I was responsible for all inspections including building, plumbing, septic, state OSHA, etc.

I left that state program when a new governor was elected and his first task was to eliminate state employees and outsource all inspections.  When they pushed me to develop programs where inspectors with 20-30 years experience were supposed to become auditors for outsourced inspection companies I decided to leave the state.

Historically, the fire inspectors and building inspectors did not get along with each other.  I tried to develop a program that would bring both groups together.  Worked like oil and vinegar.  Through the years I have been responsible for fire safety programs and building inspection.  So as not to offend I used both in my user name.  But Fire always comes first with me.  The Guy part was just...  to say I was a guy.


----------



## FyrBldgGuy

Re: User names ?

Oh and yes because I left a state program and had pi&&ed off so many people I try not to use my real name or likeness.


----------



## FM William Burns

Re: User names ?



> Historically, the fire inspectors and building inspectors did not get along with each other.


That really ticks me off too and I also strive to alleviate this persona and attitude.  (Topic for other discussion)

Kudos to you *FBG* for the efforts and some minds think alike................sorry back to point


----------



## pwood

Re: User names ?

[quote="FyrBldgGuyHistorically, the fire inspectors and building inspectors did not get along with each other.

    as building official and fire marshall i can relate to that. constant disagreement with myself. my name is also self explanatory!


----------



## beach

Re: User names ?

Pwood,

Every time I see your name it reminds me of my (ex) brother in-law, his nickname was p-wood...... most folks that are into hotrods know who he is.... http://www.rodandcustommagazine.com/the ... index.html


----------



## MarkRandall

Re: User names ?

"rktect 1" You just typed in random letters? I'm jealous...

After seeing yours, I've been meaning to start thinking about using "rkatech" for a login name, but it's too close to yours, so I didn't think about changing here. My custom license plate is rkatech, short for architect who is somewhat of a techie (reason for tech ending). I now have my company web site as www.rkatech.net.

My log in is relatively boring: First name, middle name. I started using this at the old site because I had a login of first name, last name that I used from my home office. In 2005, I went to work for a developer and tried to remember my home office log in's password at work. I couldn't remember, so I just started another account using middle name. I kept the middle name here as I had posted somewhat regularly at the old site. I'm still fairly new here. Need to start posting more.


----------



## MarkRandall

Re: User names ?

Hey...I typed Architect (A-r-c-h-i-t-e-c-t) in my last post and it comes out on the board as "man with pencil who draw". That's too funny, but it would piss me off if I was a woman. Kind of gender bias. It, however, did not change in this reply. This is weird. Anyone know why that happened?


----------



## MarkRandall

Re: User names ?

Since my log in is boring, maybe I'll talk about my signature.

First line is my web site, second line is one of my favorite books.

In college, everyone said I had to read "The Fountainhead", so I did. I liked the book enough to want to read more from Ayn Rand (I eventually read everything she wrote). Atlas Shrugged is one of my favorites of all time. I don't ever read books a second time, but have been thinking about reading Atlas Shrugged again. It's been well over 20 years since I read it. I wonder if I would still like it as much?


----------



## JBI

Re: User names ?

Mark - Probably more now than you did 20 years ago. The Founder has been playing with 'censor' settings, maybe that's where the 'mystery' came from.

Jeff - Have you been playing again?


----------



## High Desert

Re: User names ?

Nice website. Randall must be your middle name.


----------



## MarkRandall

Re: User names ?

Thanks High Desert,

I'd like to do a lot more with my web site. It's funny, though. I also author a few other web sites (none for pay). The site I've put together for my local AIA organization is far bigger and more up to date than my own. I can't explain why the volunteer organization gets more of my time ;-)

Yes Randall is my middle name. Explained why in my first post above.


----------



## Mech

Re: User names ?



			
				jar546 said:
			
		

> fatboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, FWIW, MT nailed it.......fatboy has nothing to do with my girth, I ride a 97 HD Fatboy that I'm rather fond of. Don't get to ride it nearly enough though.
Click to expand...

You had me fooled, By your avatar and name I thought you were a fat due who drove a suzuki :?

So I shouldn't admit that I have a Suzuki dualsport?   

I hate coming up with screen names.  I am a mechanical engineer, so I just shortened the mechanical to Mech.


----------



## AegisFPE

Re: User names ?

"Aegis" is synonymous with protect, defend, guide and support, which is how I see my service as a Fire Protection Engineer; thus, AegisFPE.  It is not a coincidence that it is also similar to Aegis Engineering, a firm based in the Seattle-area specializing in Fire Protection Engineering and code consulting.


----------



## RickAstoria

Re: User names ?

Where oh where is Kilitact?


----------



## 88twin

Re: User names ?

yep 88twin refers to my girlfriend (started life as an 01 fatboy). fortunate to have a position where i work four tens so i can be found "burnin fossill fuel" most anytime.

turned down a position not far from "fatboy" (windsor) and am grateful to have located here on the western slope (glenwood springs) from the wide open deserts of nevada. the riding is spectactular, nothing like settin on the side of the road at 12,000 ft. to put it all in perspective.


----------



## globe trekker

Re: User names ?

I have been greatly blessed to be able to travel extensively around the world,  hence the name.   Also, I like the tv

show with same name.     Check it out some time.



*http://www.pilotguides.com/tv_shows/glo ... /index.php*



.


----------



## beach

Re: User names ?

I'm starting to miss my 73' FLH.... :cry:


----------



## pwood

Re: User names ?



			
				beach said:
			
		

> I'm starting to miss my 73' FLH.... :cry:


i hear you! my divorce lawyer is still enjoying my 73 xlh


----------



## kilitact

Re: User names ?

beach wrote:



> I'm starting to miss my 73' FLH....


why would you miss a AMFu.. bike :lol:


----------



## Rider Rick

Re: User names ?

Because it kept HD alive.


----------



## kilitact

Re: User names ?

Rick Taylor wrote:



> Because it kept HD alive.


define alive  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## beach

Re: User names ?

Rick Taylor hit it right on the head, if AMF hadn't saved HD from bankruptcy, there wouldn't be HD today...... HD riders, before they were popular among the yuppie crowd, know of and are thankful for this.


----------



## kilitact

Re: User names ?

Beach wrote:



> Rick Taylor hit it right on the head, if AMF hadn't saved HD from bankruptcy, there wouldn't be HD today...... HD riders, before they were popular among the yuppie crowd, know of and are thankful for this./quote]Beach, I think its the "yuppie crowd that brought into that line.  :lol:


----------



## Alias

Re: User names ?



			
				kilitact said:
			
		

> Beach wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick Taylor hit it right on the head, if AMF hadn't saved HD from bankruptcy, there wouldn't be HD today...... HD riders, before they were popular among the yuppie crowd, know of and are thankful for this./quote]Beach, I think its the "yuppie crowd that brought into that line.  :lol:
Click to expand...

I wouldn't buy a pin setter......... :lol:

Alias


----------



## Rider Rick

Re: User names ?

Kilitact,

If we have to explain you woudn't understand.

Rick :lol:


----------



## kilitact

Re: User names ?

Rick Taylor wrote:



> Kilitact,If we have to explain you woudn't understand.
> 
> Rick


Thank you, never did understand the "yuppie crowd", to old school I guess.  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## High Desert

Re: User names ?

kil, you still haven't let on how you came up with "kilitact."


----------



## RickAstoria

Re: User names ?



			
				High Desert said:
			
		

> kil, you still haven't let on how you came up with "kilitact."


Yeah, where did the name *KILITACT* come from.


----------



## beach

Re: User names ?

The wanna-be Harley riders put down all bikes and riders unless it's a Harley bike and Harley rider..... the REAL riders don't care what you ride as long as you ride, fortunately....I still have my '67 Triumph TR6 to ride (It's not a car.....) :mrgreen:

Edit: Removed "Yuppie"......you don't have to be a yuppie to be a wanna-be....


----------



## kilitact

Re: User names ?

Beach wrote:



> The wanna-be Harley riders put down all bikes and riders unless it's a Harley bike and Harley rider..... the REAL riders don't care what you ride as long as you ride, fortunately....I still have my '67 Triumph TR6 to ride (It's not a car.....) Edit: Removed "Yuppie"......you don't have to be a yuppie to be a wanna-be....


That’s quite an assumption, knowing the information you don’t have. I hope for the sake of the public we served that you base your code calls on real knowledge.   :lol:  :lol:


----------



## MarkRandall

Re: User names ?

For the longest time, I though KILITACT was Klickitat, a town & county in the state of Washington. Letters are similar, but I doubt there's a connection.


----------



## RickAstoria

Re: User names ?

Have you found out where the name Kilitact comes from?


----------



## beach

Re: User names ?

Wow kilitact....that was a general statement not directly aimed at you, more for the elitist type riders.....unless of course it fits. I won't lower myself to attack your profession.... :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## RickAstoria

Re: User names ?

If you rearrange the letters of *Kilitact*, you can find something of an adult subject.   :lol:

Lick at it.

----> :idea:

Honestly, I was trying to find a City/Town name or a Name out of it.


----------



## High Desert

Re: User names ?

From a Kilitact post:



> Sounds like a duplex, whats the issue. IRC. see a lot of these at CRB's place.


Here's a clue to Kilitact's name. I think I know where CRB's place is.


----------



## RickAstoria

Re: User names ?



			
				High Desert said:
			
		

> From a Kilitact post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a duplex, whats the issue. IRC. see a lot of these at CRB's place.
Click to expand...

Here's a clue to Kilitact's name. I think I know where CRB's place is.

Which CRB are we/he's talking about?


----------



## High Desert

Re: User names ?

Rick, it's a riddle for you to figure out.


----------



## RickAstoria

Re: User names ?



			
				High Desert said:
			
		

> Rick, it's a riddle for you to figure out.


It's not a riddle that one can answer without a narrowing context. There is so many different thing with CRB attached to it.

Citizen's Review Board of the Oregon Judicial Department, (Salem?)

Columbia River Bank (Multiple places in Oregon)

C R B Manufacturing in the Portland Metro Ara (Clackamas).

Columbia River Basalts (don't sound like it). (Somewhere in Oregon)

CCB (Contractor's Registration Board) (salem)

CRB Financial services (Bend,OR)


----------



## kilitact

Re: User names ?

beach wrote:



> The wanna-be Harley riders put down all bikes and riders unless it's a Harley bike and Harley rider..... the REAL riders don't care what you ride as long as you ride, fortunately....I still have my '67 Triumph TR6 to ride (It's not a car.....)


Actually I prefer Ariel.   

beach wrote:



> Wow kilitact....that was a general statement not directly aimed at you, more for the elitist type riders.....unless of course it fits. I won't lower myself to attack your profession....


As a general statement, an assumption is made that appears to  stereotype and spreads prejudice, based on non factual information.


----------



## beach

Re: User names ?



> beach wrote:Quote:
> 
> The wanna-be Harley riders put down all bikes and riders unless it's a Harley bike and Harley rider..... the REAL riders don't care what you ride as long as you ride, fortunately....I still have my '67 Triumph TR6 to ride (It's not a car.....)
> 
> Actually I prefer Ariel.
> 
> beach wrote:
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Wow kilitact....that was a general statement not directly aimed at you, more for the elitist type riders.....unless of course it fits. I won't lower myself to attack your profession....
> 
> As a general statement, an assumption is made that appears to stereotype and spreads prejudice, based on non factual information.
> 
> _________________
> 
> Apparently there is nothing that cannot happen today.
> 
> Mark Twain


I will ASSUME, since you weren't clear... you mean an Ariel Square Four motorcycle and not the mermaid........

and as a "general statement", I'll rest on my assumption unless of course you have a certain fetish for cartoon mermaids....... :lol:  :lol:  :lol: ( you can throw in Norton Commando next...another nice bike, or any other vintage bike that will support your vast knowledge or internet skills)


----------



## jar546

Re: User names ?

So how far along are we with sharing the "Story behind the screen name"?


----------



## RickAstoria

Re: User names ?



			
				jar546 said:
			
		

> So how far along are we with sharing the "Story behind the screen name"?


Kilitact being stubborn


----------



## kilitact

Re: User names ?

beach wrote;



> you can throw in Norton Commando next...another nice bike, or any other vintage bike that will support your vast knowledge or internet skills)


Actually, neither vast knowlege or internet skills, but thank you, just old memories from, a different time, and place. Back when the beach was a beach.  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## RickAstoria

Re: User names ?

Kilitact, still haven't explained your name?


----------



## High Desert

Re: User names ?

Rick, another clue:

The "C" in CRB is not there anymore.


----------



## beach

Re: User names ?

Council of Real estate Brokers?  :?:


----------



## High Desert

Re: User names ?

Sorry Rick, it's been a long day. I meant to say that the "B" in CRB is no longer there. I hate acronyms.


----------



## RickAstoria

Re: User names ?



			
				High Desert said:
			
		

> Sorry Rick, it's been a long day. I meant to say that the "B" in CRB is no longer there. I hate acronyms.


CR.... oh this is going to be a fun one. I can simply look North and find something that fits that acronym... the Columbia River.

Now... lets see.....


----------



## JBI

Re: User names ?

Isn't the Cascade Range near there somewhere...?


----------



## RickAstoria

Re: User names ?



			
				John Drobysh said:
			
		

> Isn't the Cascade Range near there somewhere...?


That's about 60-75% of Oregon. There is the Coastal Cascades (west of I-5) and the Eastern Cascade on the east side of I-5. The I-5 runs through a essentially a valley from southern part of Oregon all the way into Washington (Vancouver, WA).


----------



## Alias

Re: User names ?



			
				John Drobysh said:
			
		

> Isn't the Cascade Range near there somewhere...?


Yep.  And it is east of me and runs down to Susanville, where it intersects with the Sierras.

Mt. Shasta and Lassen Peak are both in the Cascade range and they are in CA.  It's all a part of the Pacific Ring of Fire.

Sue, east of the Cascades


----------



## High Desert

Re: User names ?

It is not the Cascade Range, but you may be able to see them from some parts of this area.

Reminds me of the Deep Puple cover of "River Deep, Mountain High."


----------



## kilitact

Re: User names ?

High Desert wrote;



> Sorry Rick, it's been a long day. I meant to say that the "B" in CRB is no longer there. I hate acronyms


 I was trying to be discreet, every time i visted I have to just about wear goggles  :shock: yes B's gone replaced by R


----------



## High Desert

Re: User names ?

kilitact wrote:



> I was trying to be discreet, every time i visted I have to just about wear goggles  yes B's gone replaced by R High Desert wrote;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Rick, it's been a long day. I meant to say that the "B" in CRB is no longer there. I hate acronyms
Click to expand...

 I was trying to be discreet, every time i visted I have to just about wear goggles :shock: yes B's gone replaced by R   [/quote:2i39107r]

Rick, another hint to the riddle from kil. Can you figure this one out?


----------



## RickAstoria

Re: User names ?



			
				High Desert said:
			
		

> kilitact wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying to be discreet, every time i visted I have to just about wear goggles  yes B's gone replaced by R High Desert wrote;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Rick, it's been a long day. I meant to say that the "B" in CRB is no longer there. I hate acronyms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was trying to be discreet, every time i visted I have to just about wear goggles :shock: yes B's gone replaced by R
Click to expand...

Rick, another hint to the riddle from kil. Can you figure this one out?[/quote:d86tnwq7]

So is it CRR or CR. I'm thinking Columbia River has something to do with it.

I'm thinking up near the Gorge because down at the bottom of the Gorge, you would need more then goggles.   :lol:


----------



## jar546

Re: User names ?

I am still trying to figure out the meaning of the screen name "Gene Boecker".  I can't for the life of me figure out how to decode that one.


----------



## High Desert

Re: User names ?

The only thing I can come up with is Geoneck Beer!   

Gene, is that some kind of fancy beverage you all drink in St. Louis?


----------



## RickAstoria

Re: User names ?

My guessing is 'Columbia River _________' and I'm trying to figure out how KILITACT and Columbia River relates.....


----------



## kilitact

Re: User names ?

RickAstoria wrote;



> My guessing is 'Columbia River _________' and I'm trying to figure out how KILITACT and Columbia River relates.....


 Fishing


----------



## RickAstoria

Re: User names ?



			
				kilitact said:
			
		

> RickAstoria wrote;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My guessing is 'Columbia River _________' and I'm trying to figure out how KILITACT and Columbia River relates.....
Click to expand...

 Fishing   

Ok. Fishing. Whereabouts? You find your way down to Astoria area?


----------



## Coug Dad

Re: User names ?

Any play on words with Klickitat County?


----------



## High Desert

Re: User names ?

*fish?ing*

–verb (used without object)

to seek to obtain something indirectly or by artifice: to fish for compliments; to fish for information.


----------



## RickAstoria

Re: User names ?

Hmmm... why do I feel that Kilitact might be familiar with the Astoria area ?


----------



## High Desert

Re: User names ?

Definition of Kil-i-tact:

A riddle wrapped up in an enigma.

Yeah, I stole that one from Churchill. :roll:


----------



## High Desert

Re: User names ?

Actually, "a riddle wrapped in an enigma inside a mystery."


----------



## High Desert

Re: User names ?

clue:

I think Kilitact is a plans examiner for the most part and also does inspections, is over 50 and has been in code enforcement for at least 15 years. They read a lot, is very analytical, and *does* enjoy fishing.


----------



## RickAstoria

Re: User names ?



			
				High Desert said:
			
		

> clue:I think Kilitact is a plans examiner for the most part and also does inspections, is over 50 and has been in code enforcement for at least 15 years. They read a lot, is very analytical, and *does* enjoy fishing.


Sounds like two folks in my area - Steve Winstead (official B.O. of Astoria & Warrenton - Jack Applegate is Building Inspector serving under Steve Winstead) and then there is Jim Byerley.

Right up there in age and experience but Jim Byerley is cool fellow. ABC Plan Reviewer and was an Architect in Florida and an associates degree in engineering.

Kilitact don't quite act like Jim Byerley. Steve Winstead... hmmm... I met him a few times. Jim is an old guy.

As for fishing... I don't know but Jim Byerley is around the area enough to possibly do some fishing.

Edit: Hmmm..... we'll see.


----------



## JBI

Re: User names ?

"The answer you seek to the question you ask is written in the riddle that you can't figure out. But the joke is on me because your only task is to figure out the riddle and your capabilities are in doubt."


----------



## RickAstoria

Re: User names ?



			
				John Drobysh said:
			
		

> "The answer you seek to the question you ask is written in the riddle that you can't figure out. But the joke is on me because your only task is to figure out the riddle and your capabilities are in doubt."


I can narrow it down to Columbia River. I'm just trying to figure out how the letters

k i l i t a c t

relates to Columbia River.

Trying to figure the riddle but fishing isn't all that far from cities around the Portland area like Hillsboro and Beaverton.


----------



## beach

Re: User names ?

I don't think it has to do with the Columbia river or fishing..... that's just my guess, though.... :geek:


----------



## FM William Burns

Re: User names ?

Maybe he's a "Killer" (slang of course) Architect.


----------



## beach

Re: User names ?

Hmmmm.... a "Killa'-tect"..... That's totally dope, FM!!!!


----------



## Rider Rick

Re: User names ?

You never know in this business.


----------



## PORTEOUS

Re: User names ?

Either way, I get the feeling that ol' kilitact is loving this mystery and is laughing his ars off! :lol:


----------



## Rider Rick

Re: User names ?

We will solve the mystery of Kilitect when pigs fly.


----------



## High Desert

Re: User names ?

closing in...I'm just waiting for the other shoe to drop.


----------



## RickAstoria

Re: User names ?



			
				High Desert said:
			
		

> closing in...I'm just waiting for the other shoe to drop.


When the pig fly over ranches nearby crooked rivers dodging golf balls and fishing hooks then returns back to work at a suburb city on the southwest side of a big city next to a big river to review building plans.


----------

